# Whats your profession?



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

I work in a restaurant and also work for the fire department.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 11, 2009)

We have to have just one?...mine is a professional wiseguy, with a little construction on the side.:rofl:

Inspector
Remodelor
Trainer for professional schools and State.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 11, 2009)

I work on a trim crew with my brother part time and spend my nights cooking in a restaurant.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2009)

...mine is a professional wiseguy


Inspector, your last name isn't Soprano is it?

Most days you will find me working as a roofing contractor.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 11, 2009)

That's Inspector Don to all' yoo's wunderin.


----------



## shan2themax (Sep 11, 2009)

I am a registered nurse and a jack of all trades master of NONE!!!!


----------



## Blue Jay (Sep 11, 2009)

I drive a School Bus, my wife is a RN and we enjoy being Grand Parents.


----------



## dakuda (Sep 11, 2009)

Professional curmudgeon.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 12, 2009)

I mostly beg for a living.  I might sit outside on a rainy day with a cardboard "Please Help" sign hung around my neck and a coffee cup in front of me.  I'll pass out for a few hours, and when I come to, there'll be money in that cup.  I've been thinking of investing some money in a squeegee and bucket and starting my own business.

Then, on other days, I'll hang around the Harbour Light Mission.  I can get breakfast and dinner there free, and they also have a "Beat the Streets" literacy program.  The pig I'm with now got me enrolled in it again, and she's talking to the priest that runs the joint so that I can go back there without breaking my parole.  They have a computer with internet access there, and I play online poker.  So far I owe about a dozen people some serious money, but I figure their chances of collecting are zero, so where's the harm?

Things are starting to look up.  I'll be celebrating my first two weeks of sobriety next Wednesday.  I'm figuring that if I stay clean and sober for a few months, Child and Family Services might let the pig get her kids back.  Then we can start drinking again.

I'm hoping to maybe buy a house or something eventually, but it's a concern for me cuz sometimes I have trouble remembering where I live.  I could see me moving into a place, and then not being able to remember where it is.  That'd be a bummer.  What happens if the City of Winnipeg expropriates my house for back taxes if I'm looking for it in Minneapolis somewhere?


----------



## leeza09 (Sep 14, 2009)

My full time profession is to takecare of my kid, part time is browsing and doing some work here and there.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 17, 2009)

Right now I'm doing tile setting part time and programming part time.


----------



## Maverick7687 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been in the HVAC field for 3 years until I was laid off in June. I am now searching for another job while entertaining the idea of Real Estate and/or an IT field of some kind. I like HVAC, just can't get the business around here I hoped for on my own and most of the companies around here are crooks.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 24, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I mostly beg for a living.  I might sit outside on a rainy day with a cardboard "Please Help" sign hung around my neck and a coffee cup in front of me.  I'll pass out for a few hours, and when I come to, there'll be money in that cup.  I've been thinking of investing some money in a squeegee and bucket and starting my own business.
> 
> Then, on other days, I'll hang around the Harbour Light Mission.  I can get breakfast and dinner there free, and they also have a "Beat the Streets" literacy program.  The pig I'm with now got me enrolled in it again, and she's talking to the priest that runs the joint so that I can go back there without breaking my parole.  They have a computer with internet access there, and I play online poker.  So far I owe about a dozen people some serious money, but I figure their chances of collecting are zero, so where's the harm?
> 
> ...



You could have just said your in real estate. That would have covered it.


----------



## travelover (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm Nestor's apprentice.


----------



## Homebody (Sep 24, 2009)

Im a writer, so Im at home a lot repairing


----------

